# Cubing Piece on ESPN Tonight!



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure how many of you know Aaron Johnson and the ESPN crew that was filming at Nationals and the Long Island Winter Open but they have completed their 2 minute story and it will be airing tonight during the 7pm EST E:60 episode on ESPN. He said he believes it will close the hour show, but wasn't 100% certain about when during the program it would air. I suggest anyone that can should watch/record it so that we have this saved. Should be fun to watch!

ESPN 7pm EST E:60

Edit: For those who missed it, video recording is up here.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 25, 2011)

I opened this expecting a Surprise Challenge. .________.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I opened this expecting a Surprise Challenge. .________.


 
Nope, just surprise awesomeness!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Oct 25, 2011)

Can we watch it online? Just for non-US people.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 25, 2011)

Whaaaaat espn got cubes.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Can we watch it online? Just for non-US people.


 
I do not know. It may be available afterwards on ESPN's website, but additionally I'm sure someone can DVR it and post it on youtube, hopefully.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh yea i remember those guys at nats blocking my view of dan in the finals lol. But finally we are getting some media coverage yeyeyeyey


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 25, 2011)

And now the question is, how many of the classic non-cuber lines are going to be said in the report? We could practically have a betting pool on the exact words they're going to use.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> And now the question is, how many of the classic non-cuber lines are going to be said in the report? We could practically have a betting pool on the exact words they're going to use.


 
I would expect less than usual. Aaron and his team were very thoughtful and thorough in the way they went about making this. They did a lot of research and were generally some of the best media people I've ever worked with. I expect it will be much better put together than usual due to their diligence and the fact that E:60 is always a very well put together program.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I opened this expecting a Surprise Challenge. .________.



Same chinarses ._.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

ESPN is pay TV right? If not, what channel? I'm in NYC so I can watch it.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> ESPN is pay TV right? If not, what channel? I'm in NYC so I can watch it.


 
It's on pretty much every cable package. I'm not sure what the channel it would be in your hotel but I'm confident they have it. You could ask the front desk or consult a channel listing in your room.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

Days Hotel doesn't have pay tv. Shitty hotel, only offering is free WiFi. No food, really old tv, no games room (pool/snooker) and no pool. 
I guess I'll watch it in Melbourne.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Days Hotel doesn't have pay tv. Shitty hotel, only offering is free WiFi. No food, really old tv, no games room (pool/snooker) and no pool.
> I guess I'll watch it in Melbourne.


 
Hotels I've been to never had a games room or free wifi....


----------



## ianography (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anybody know if they'll post the coverage on YouTube? I have no cable and would actually like to watch this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been waiting so long to see this >.<


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/49039/1/watch-espn.html

That should work ok enough. Don't tell anyone where you got that though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Days Hotel doesn't have pay tv. Shitty hotel, only offering is free WiFi. No food, really old tv, no games room (pool/snooker) and no pool.
> I guess I'll watch it in Melbourne.


 
I only recall one hotel that I've been to having a pool table. Most hotels will have basic cable, or are you staying at one of the "No Tell Motels?" Ha, or one of the pay by the hour type places? I haven't been to NYC, but I've been to hotels in 10 or so states, and all have had basically the same setup ( (usually) free wifi, free continental breakfast, (usually) a pool, and (usually) a fitness room), and those are your basic Holiday Inn Express or other cheaper hotels too.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

It's $270 a night including tax for both of us, which for Manhatten is pretty cheap I gather.
I just asked the staff, he said he didn't know of any hotels that had cable, obviously this is his only experience 
(even the youth hostel dorm had cable..., that was $40 a night each iirc.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2011)

I might actually watch this, sounds interesting.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 25, 2011)

If only cubing could be considered a professional sport...
Though at least it is being televised.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 25, 2011)

I recorded it on my tv. I will also try to record it and put it on youtube if I can.


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 25, 2011)

Sick!!!!!!!! 

Too bad I have basic cable (((


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Sick!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too bad I have basic cable (((



Check out the link earlier in this thread.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 25, 2011)

also ESPN is on almost every basic cable package.


----------



## jrb (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking forward to watching this. Thanks for the heads-up, Kian.


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yay! I have a slight chance at getting in this since they asked to interview me when I was practicing magic 

I'm not keeping my hopes up since they probably got at least an hour of footage


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2011)

Someone please tape it for me!


----------



## cityzach (Oct 25, 2011)

yay i cant wait to watch it!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Someone please tape it for me!


 
I'm gonna try to record it and put it on youtube...


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

Starts now!


----------



## ianography (Oct 25, 2011)

NO THE LIVE STREAM ISN'T WORKING FOR ME


----------



## Hershey (Oct 26, 2011)

E:60 is starting.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

when during the E60??? maybe the end (just wondering)


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> when during the E60??? maybe the end (just wondering)


 
The producer told me it's likely to be the final 2 minute segment.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> when during the E60??? maybe the end (just wondering)


 I would imagine towards the end. It definitely won't kick off the show.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> The producer told me it's likely to be the final 2 minute segment.



I guess I'll go back watching in 45 mins


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 26, 2011)

Ya the E60's always have about a 2 minute segment right at the end about random stuff...I watch it every week.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great 58 minutes of the most tedious sports information before the REAL action...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try to record it. Quality isn't going to be great though. Webstreams suck.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm probably not gonna record... Like Dan said, terrible quality, and I think ads pop up a lot... Unless I just did something weird. I might figure out a way though. BTW, E:60 is pretty good so far  first time ever watching it. I love the little ESPN commercials  so much better than everything else


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Highlight of E:60- Picture of 3x3+pyraminx in the top-right corner before commercial breaks 

EDIT: Yes behind the 3x3. I believe it was a pyraminx; it was cut off quite a bit.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Highlight of E:60- Picture of 3x3+pyraminx in the top-right corner before commercial breaks


 
I saw the 3x3, but I didn't catch the pyraminx; was the pyraminx behind the cube?


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 26, 2011)

I just turned to e60 and it's something about bill buckner?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it before or after bill Buchner?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

after


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 26, 2011)

did I miss it?


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

To those learning of this now, the cubing section will most likely be at the very end. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 26, 2011)

did i miss it?

Edit:Ninja'ed


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 26, 2011)

Watching right now.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

nope

Even if someone misses it, it mostly will be recorded

edit: yes cubing info!!!


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

Saw Rowe and Bob! Heard Tyson!


----------



## Julian (Oct 26, 2011)

preview w/ rowe. coming up on the stream


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2011)

It's coming up next on the online webstream. They just did a "coming up next..." section.


----------



## JyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Julian said:


> preview w/ rowe. coming up on the stream


 
"Most people think it's just a puzzle."
rowe sound so cool


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

W00t! I just saw a little vid of the cubing! I don't know when it's coming on, but it seemed like it would be next! SUPERDUPERAWESOMEANDISAWROWEHESSLER!


----------



## Julian (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmm... pizza.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bad quality pic...

Whoever records this gets a million views.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

Saw the preview, ANY MOMENT NOW WE SEE HISTORY GET MADE.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

Anybody recording this!? Maybe post on Youtube? ♥


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 26, 2011)

So this is the first major footage shown on American tv? Or am I wrong? xD


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 26, 2011)

Divineskulls said:


> So this is the first major footage shown on American tv? Or am I wrong? xD


 
No way, you're forgetting Martha Stewart.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Anybody recording this!? Maybe post on Youtube? ♥


 
I am going to try this. will post the vid here if I do it.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2011)

commercial right now, and i think it's immediately after. LOL just heard anthony brooks on ESPN teaser.


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 26, 2011)

Its next up now!


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG ITS UP NEXT!!! GASSAAAMMMMMMM


----------



## Julian (Oct 26, 2011)

E-perm


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2011)

Divineskulls said:


> So this is the first major footage shown on American tv? Or am I wrong? xD


 
Some individual events have been covered by news outlets, but this is the first piece about cubing as a whole.


----------



## Julian (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty cool piece


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

that was great


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

W teh F? Thats it..? ):


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

I recorded pretty well im putting it up now. But is it just me, or did it get cut off?


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2011)

well that was kinda cool. Pretty good work at a quick overview, with some good content.

<3 Rowe, Kian, Tyson, Dan, Anthony, Kevin, and everyone else featured.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2011)

It wasn't cut off. It was that short =P


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Oct 26, 2011)

I just watched it, and it was great!!!


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

When Rowe did (insert perm here), my dad said "This doesn't even look real..."


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried to screen-capture it, but an ad popped up and then the browser froze ;_;.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

We need 5 minute piece, or 10 MINUTES next time !

And the last national Cubing piece (...or was it local) was of Rowe. I forgot who recorded it, but he shouted "There's Rowe!" while recording it .


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 26, 2011)

That was.....AWESOME!  The first step in cubing becoming a pseudo-sport!


----------



## pjk (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome. Here is the intro to it, "coming up next":





And here is the full segment:


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm uploading, will update after it's up


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I didn't know I'd be the voiceover for half the freaking thing. That was awesome.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting the video, I was eating dinner and spaced the time, so I'm glad I got to see it


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

collinbxyz has the best video here until Koen fixes the speed issues on his, lol.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2011)

ogreat youtube. I guess it doesn't like flv's to be uploaded. Time to delete the vid now. I'll upload the flv if people want it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> collinbxyz has the best video here until Koen fixes the speed issues on his, lol.


 
Not to brag, since Dan is amazing...
His audio isn't the best either =0

EDIT: I am working on uploading 1080p

Should I keep the old vid, and upload this too, or should I delete the other, and just upload this?


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 26, 2011)

My footage is different than Collin's for some reason, maybe because I watched it from my tv and he watched his from the live stream..?

Am I just really stupid and/or missing something?


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Not to brag, since Dan is amazing...
> His audio isn't the best either =0
> 
> EDIT: I am working on uploading 1080p
> ...



Save this so that people that have linked to it keep that link. But certainly upload the best quality you have.

Thanks for uploading!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

Kian said:


> Save this so that people that have linked to it keep that link. But certainly upload the best quality you have.


 
Alright, I will try to do this, but I'm not sure if it will work since I'm uploading a completely different file and file type.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

crap, who knew so many people uploaded....

Right after the stream, I did minimal editing and I was uploading the whole time, then I did homework

sorry I have bad internet connection, it will be a while... lmao


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?g9ggf6wy543c88n

There's the flv file I recorded. Take it or leave it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

It's okay =].

EDIT: See post above Dan's.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Not to brag, since Dan is amazing...
> His audio isn't the best either =0
> 
> EDIT: I am working on uploading 1080p
> ...


 
Let me know so I can switch it out on the other thread.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Let me know so I can switch it out on the other thread.


 
K, I will. It's just about finished rendering, so I am about to upload.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 26, 2011)

that was awesome! too bad it was soooo short


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 26, 2011)

:fp 

I though it was going to be 60 minutes long


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> :fp
> 
> I though it was going to be 60 minutes long


 
Local news wouldn't do that. ESPN is a long shot.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

HD =


----------



## Bob (Oct 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> HD =


 
Hey, that guy is handsome!


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 26, 2011)

Wait, so next tuesday, november 1st the whole E:60 will be just on speedcubing?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Wait, so next tuesday, november 1st the whole E:60 will be just on speedcubing?



If you're asking because of the wording at the end, I highly doubt that . They just went straight to saying how there will be a new E:60 in a week.



Bob said:


> Hey, that guy is handsome!


 
But Pedro's the man.


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Wait, so next tuesday, november 1st the whole E:60 will be just on speedcubing?


 
No.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 26, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> We need 5 minute piece, or 10 MINUTES next time !
> 
> And the last national Cubing piece (...or was it local) was of Rowe. I forgot who recorded it, but he shouted "There's Rowe!" while recording it .



That was me, lmao.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this less laggy or is it just me?? 

Even with my cam, it still lags.. lmao but the stream wasn't as much o=


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> HD =


 
This is slightly irrelevent, but it's "allowed" not "aloud" (video description)


----------



## teller (Oct 26, 2011)

ESPN! That is significant exposure. A bigger step than usual in the process of cubing becoming mainstream. Watch and see if we don't get a bunch of new users over the next couple of weeks.

And the familiar faces! That is too awesome. And so much Kian!


----------



## Kian (Oct 26, 2011)

teller said:


> And so much Kian!


 
My charm knows no bounds.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> This is slightly irrelevent, but it's "allowed" not "aloud" (video description)


 
Fixed


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 26, 2011)

Compared to other cube coverages, ESPN hit it right on the bullseye in summing what cubing is all about in 2 mins. Fantastic spot! It's great to see some other top level cubers get exposure on such a big network. I'm completely jealous of those who got to be in this video. I mean, how cool is it to see yourself on ESPN?!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2011)

Very neat!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool, a media piece where they didn't say anything wrong. Of course, that's cause they didn't say anything. Only cubers were talking. Neat.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 26, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Cool, a media piece where they didn't say anything wrong. Of course, that's cause they didn't say anything. Only cubers were talking. Neat.


 
That's what Video Media allows. Its a great thing. We need moar ESPN next year.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you pause at the end of the video it says David Zemdegs instead of Feliks...


----------



## aronpm (Oct 26, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> If you pause at the end of the video it says David Zemdegs instead of Feliks...


 
That is fazdad.


----------



## jrb (Oct 26, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Compared to other cube coverages, ESPN hit it right on the bullseye in summing what cubing is all about in 2 mins. Fantastic spot! It's great to see some other top level cubers get exposure on such a big network. I'm completely jealous of those who got to be in this video. I mean, how cool is it to see yourself on ESPN?!



I couldn't describe what I thought of it better than this.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 26, 2011)

The best basic description and overview of cubing I have seen by any media.
Did anyone post this original link?
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=7152108&categoryid=3060647


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 27, 2011)

fazdad said:


> The best basic description and overview of cubing I have seen by any media.
> Did anyone post this original link?
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=7152108&categoryid=3060647



lmao!!! all the work for nothing


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 27, 2011)

To bad i missed rowe on cnn.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 27, 2011)

I was actually confronted at school about this, teachers and students all told me they saw cubing on espn last night. (only in one of my classes)

A kid tried to tell me that a dude solved the 5x5 in 12 seconds.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I was actually confronted at school about this, teachers and students all told me they saw cubing on espn last night. (only in one of my classes)
> 
> A kid tried to tell me that a dude solved the 5x5 in 12 seconds.


 
"Confronted"? Isn't that supposed to be a negative word? I don't get what would be bad about how teachers and students noticed that cubing was on ESPN.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 27, 2011)

Espn finally posted it on their site. under E:60


----------

